# How to register sailboat for Chartering



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just bought a sailboat that I want to charter in the South Pacific or Caribbean. I could really use some advice regarding the best place to register the boat, what kind of insurance requirements do I need to meet, what changes do I need to make to the boat in order for it to pass survey requirements??? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.
1. It will be Skippered.
2.It is a 1969 wooden sailboat.
3. I be living on the boat.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Bareboat or skippered? In a fleet?

Country requirements for registration and insurance vary. Your insurance company will be most concerned about the survey.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

St Vincent and the Grenadines, Grenada and St Lucia form a common sailing area and have great sailing, great anchorages and good air connections with the US and Europe. They have fairly liberal rules for charter boats.

But is the boat suitable for chartering?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*St Vincent and St Lucia*

I will look into these areas. I have spent a lot of time in ST Lucia but I have never been to St Vincent. I think the boat we have bought will be suitable with some minor modifications. Having said that, we are more than capable (& willing) to do anything that is necessary for the boat to comply. We are not looking at this as a money making venture, more as a sustainable way of living. Thank you kindly for your input. If you have anything further, please.....


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WOOD? As in planked, or composite? My guess would be she would have to be a stunning looker, and rather large to attract people to charter. They can charter mid 30ft. boats that will berth 6, and sail well. Will it be your price that will be the attraction?

I am not knocking your idea. I think most here would like to do just what you suggest, including myself. There is the reality of what people who charter want. I have chartered nearly a dozen times. My question being, what is it you have to offer that would turn me away from Mooorings, Sunsail, and other like companies?..........*i2f*


----------



## jim77 (Sep 25, 2002)

You are going to have a very difficult time finding insurance for the commercial use of your wooden sailboat. In addition, most insurance company's will insist that you have a U.S. Coast Guard Captain's License before they'll even discuss insurance for a charter boat (regardless of it's construction).


----------

